

Alibaba Upset With Partner, Yahoo, for taking Google's side on cyber attacks - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704247504575008742148632682.html

======
gruseom
This may be a sign of something I was hoping would happen after Google made
their superb move last week: that it would raise the bar for other Western
companies. Yahoo can't _not_ "take Google's side" without making themselves
look abject by comparison.

